# Venezia Music Festival 2019



## MRF Music Festivals

*10th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Venice and Jesolo (Italy)

22.05. - 26.05.2019*

*https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/*









_VENICE - city of channels and gondolas_
Since 1987 Venice and its lagoon have been on the UNESCO-list of cultural heritage. For many people it is the most beautiful city in the world, and is especially fascinating due to its architectural wealth. The heart of Venice - Piazza San Marco with the gorgeous Basilica - is one of the beautiful places in the world. In the proximity, at famous locations, the concerts of the Venezia Music Festival take place.


----------

